# Lisp جميل لكتابة احداثيات النقطة



## عزمي حماد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

Lisp جميل لكتابة احداثيات النقطة


----------



## باسم مرزوق (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله:31:  خيرا ولكن كيف يتم تشغيل:31: 
هذا ال lisp:31: 
ووفقك الله:31:  الى عمل الخيرات:31:


----------



## updool (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*كما قال الاخ الذي قبلي*

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكن تشغيل الملف lsp


----------



## صقر الفرات (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## مهندس مكة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

كيف يمكن تشغيل الملف في الاتوكاد


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني بعد تنزيل الملف انسخه داخل SUPPORT في برنامج الاوتوكاد ثم قبل استخدامه اعمل UPLOAD للملف وذلك لتفعيله
لمعرفة وكتابة الاحداثيات اكتب LD ثم Enter وحدد بالماوس مكان النقطة المراد معرفة احداثياتها واعمل خطين للكتابة على أحدهما . والله الموفق


----------



## wa319747 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكن هل لديك lisp XYZ ,point xyz


----------



## engramy (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## عبدالقوى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ الكريم هذا هو طلبك
هذا Lisp Xyz


----------



## حسين محمد الزيادي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكن uplpad للملف coord-id ارجو الشرح بالتفصيل 
والسوال الثاني ماهي استخدامات ال point xyz
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المساح10 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة منورين 
والله عندى ليكم مفاجاءة انتظروها قريبا انشاء الله


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الى الزميل حسين الزيادي المحترم
افتح Tools ثم Load Application ثم علم على الليسب من المكان الذي حفظته به
ثم Load وأخيرا Close 
بالنسبة الى point xyz يقوم باستخراج احداثيات النقاط من اللأوتوكاد الى الاكسل
وأرجوا أن أكون قد وصلت المعلومة وشكرا


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wa319747 (5 يناير 2008)

coord id lispأكثر من ممتاز لكن دقة الارقام 2 رقم عشري ولو تبقي 4 علي الاقل يبقي احسن هل من الممكن تعديل هذة المشكله


----------



## civilworks (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا.. سيتم التعامل مع الملف لفحص مدى نجاعته


----------



## حسن حنو (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك يا أخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 يناير 2008)

*شكرأ لجميع الزملاء المحترمين بالموقع*

الى الأخ Wa3
يمكن تحديد الرقم العشري بسهولة كأنك تتعامل مع الكتابة على اللوحة . وشكراً
وبالنسبة للأخ Civilwork
كنت أتوقع منك كلمة شكر ولكن غرورك وتعليقك جعلني أنسحب من الموقع
وشكراً لك .


----------



## اعجال (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك ولمشاركة الطيبة والمفيدة وفتح الله لك ابواب الخير


----------



## محمد الفجال (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك ولمشاركة الطيبة والمفيدة وفتح الله لك ابواب الخير


----------



## باكير (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## abayoumy6 (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abayoumy6 (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ابحث عن ليسب لعمل جدول للحداثيات


----------



## mohamadalshamaly (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي بس في عندي سوال الكوردنات الناتج من ldيطلع صغير وفوق بعضه كيف احل المشكلة


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 أبريل 2010)

*الليسب*

الأخ mohamadalshamaly
بالنسبة لحجم الخط تعامل معه كخط عادي Text 
اما الخطوط فوق بعض أعد تشغيل الاوتوكاد
واذا استمرت المشكلة فتكون من الاوتوكاد وليس من الليسب
لأن الليسب شغال معي تمام
تحياتي
​


----------



## hopakhalifa (24 أبريل 2010)

يا سلام هو ده بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لجميع الأخوة على مشاهدتكم ... وتحميلكم الليسب ... وردودكم​


----------



## المساح الحائر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم ممكن شرح طريقة عمل ال lisp


----------



## المساح الحائر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الخ الكريم ممكن شرح lisp xyz


----------



## odwan (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجاري تجربة عملية التشغيل


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ المساح الحائر
قمت بالرد على أسئلتك ضمن الردود في هذا الموضوع​


----------



## mghebib (15 أكتوبر 2010)

merccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci


----------



## عزت محروس (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*​


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن م (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كنت محتاجه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## MOAIYED (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الامير المصري (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## صقر العايد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي عزمي ممكن تمدنا ببعض اللسبات المفيده في المساحه وبارك الله فيك سلفا


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اطلب اي ليسب تريد واعطيك اياه انشاء الله
​


----------



## adelhathout (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## nassef1941 (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## علي فؤاد (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوبسملة (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ROUDS (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## *درغام* (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور​


----------



## ahmed elshimy (29 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*​


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (29 يناير 2012)

لا عدمناك يا أخي ، شرح الله صدرك ، و يسر أمرك ، و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## almzuri (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## ahmedalsaikaly (11 أغسطس 2012)

جميل أشكرك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (24 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------

